# I would not go to Harsens tomorrow



## fsamie1 (Mar 8, 2008)

A bad draw again, 30 out of 52 and took a corn in West area.We shot a 50 yard drake with a lucky shot and that was it. We were there the entire time and did not see much ducks . Nobody around us did anything either. Only heard a few shots from 15 area. It was surely dead unless they flew in the morning. It was so bad that about five parties quit an hour before closing time.


----------



## BAY CREEPER (Jan 11, 2009)

fsamie1 said:


> A bad draw again, 30 out of 52 and took a corn in West area.We shot a 50 yard drake with a lucky shot and that was it. We were there the entire time and did not see much ducks . Nobody around us did anything either. Only heard a few shots from 15 area. It was surely dead unless they flew in the morning. It was so bad that about five parties quit an hour before closing time.


We hunted fish point this am. Drew 3rd out of 85 so i got excited. Nothing flew at all really. Shot one teal and one suzie. Noone was banging. Seen some of the furthest shots ever taken in my life. Birds would not even flare they were so high. Ridiculous....


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Water swatter (Aug 16, 2012)

The west side corn at harsens is doing horrible I hunted 17 last Sunday and yesterday and shot 2 mallards in two times out with all the zones around us not doing any shooting either was in 18 this morning and shot one teal and that was it lots of zones got skunked on Saturday


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## pintail charlie (Nov 26, 2007)

Managed areas are all slow now we just dont have the weather to get them moving. Next friday a front is moving in and the winds are gonna change to north. when it cools off ducks need to feed, that means full straps for everyone. Things should get good just in time for my vacation.


----------



## harsens IS. hiballer (Nov 10, 2011)

hahahaha!! lol :lol: 
7 more dollar plaese!!!!!

we r having no problems killing ducks!!
the key is to find them and not relay on the draw!!!


----------



## Dead Bird (Oct 2, 2001)

harsens IS. hiballer said:


> hahahaha!! lol :lol:
> 7 more dollar plaese!!!!!
> 
> we r having no problems killing ducks!!
> ...


just a quick question... do you have your own flooded corn field...

good pics... but most dont have a private flooded cornfield to hunt...

congrats on the hunt....


----------



## Water_Hazard (Aug 16, 2006)

harsens IS. hiballer said:


> hahahaha!! lol :lol:
> 7 more dollar plaese!!!!!
> 
> we r having no problems killing ducks!!
> ...


 
I don't think 11 birds for a group of 4 is all that great.


----------



## headjammer (Jun 25, 2011)

i have been hunting the main land just because i have never been to harsens island to do the draw and dont want to go alone, but anyways hunted the last two days both morning and night with only two birds. they just dont want to come into the decoys most of them are flying way to high. and suggestions for mainland hunting such as good areas to hunt??


----------



## waxico (Jan 21, 2008)

Hunted Sunday AM hunt, drawn 5th from last, actually shot 4 from zone 13. I know the rules about posting zones, but if a 4 duck shoot gets people jacked....really?

There was just a 60' X 40' pothole we hunted. No water

We were one of the higest scoring zones that morning, and were happy to have what we got.


----------



## harsens IS. hiballer (Nov 10, 2011)

yup the corn field is my own!! got some flooded timber too!! its hard work but its worth it!!


----------



## harsens IS. hiballer (Nov 10, 2011)

Water_Hazard said:


> I don't think 11 birds for a group of 4 is all that great.


3 guys


----------



## BangBangBang (Mar 30, 2011)

harsens IS. hiballer said:


> yup the corn field is my own!! got some flooded timber too!! its hard work but its worth it!!


lol, what a tool.


----------



## BAY CREEPER (Jan 11, 2009)

BangBangBang said:


> lol, what a tool.


I think he goes by fog citiot:lol:


----------



## harsens IS. hiballer (Nov 10, 2011)

BangBangBang said:


> lol, what a tool.


hahaha!! are u jealous??


----------



## harsens IS. hiballer (Nov 10, 2011)

BAY CREEPER said:


> I think he goes by fog citiot:lol:


do u mean fog cityiot??


----------



## wavie (Feb 2, 2004)

Why compare private to managed areas? Night and day comparison for hunting purposes.. Unless you are just stirring the pot.


----------



## BangBangBang (Mar 30, 2011)

wavie said:


> Unless you are just stirring the pot.


Exactly. He's a tool who is here to stir the pot ever since he signed up with this id last year. Jealous? No. But if I had such great access, I sure as hell wouldn't rub it in people faces which is what her first post in this thread does.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

thread goin south fast.


----------



## deadduck365 (Nov 5, 2010)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> thread goin south fast.


If only the ducks would do that now. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## harsens IS. hiballer (Nov 10, 2011)

BangBangBang said:


> Exactly. He's a tool who is here to stir the pot ever since he signed up with this id last year. Jealous? No. But if I had such great access, I sure as hell wouldn't rub it in people faces which is what her first post in this thread does.


hahaha!!! yup ur jealous!! ur the tool in the shed thats on the ground! Dirt bag


----------

